# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  نداء لكل عضوية المنبر هام .. ضروري .. عاجل .. المريخ يستاهل

## مرهف

*لكل منتسبي المنبر

..
المريخ يستاهل
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*البوست برعاية لجنة التعبئة والجماهير
وبإشراف د .قنوان
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*انا فتحت ليهم البوست
وهم بيجوا بيكملوا 
عشان المثل بيقول
(سمح الغناء في خشم سيدو)
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*نفرة نظافة استاد المريخ

من اجل المحافظة علي الق ورونق وبهاء
وهيبـــــــــــــة
 القلعة الحمراء

هيبة يالمريخ هيبة يالنجمة
...

*

----------


## محمدين

*لا نريد جمهوراً أقل من جمهور مباراة الترجى .
اللهم أنصر المريخ .
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*وللأوطان في دم كل حر يد سلفت ودين مستحق
وسودان المريخ عشقنا الابدي والسرمدي
له علينا حق ودين 
يجب ان يُوفي
...

*

----------


## محمدين

*والنظافة دى حتكون متين إن شاء الله ؟!.
جاهزين بالمقاشيش والقفف ... بس ورونا متين.
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*اليوم  هو بداية انطلاق المرحلة الأولي من حملة
(المريخ عالم نظيف وانيق)
بمشاركة:
رابطة مريخاب المايقوما
وحفيدات سيدة فرح
بجامعتي الأحفاد وام درمان الاسلامية
 ومنبر مريخاب اون لاين
...

*

----------


## جلال القوز

*جاهزين مويه ونور :1 (46):
*

----------


## مرهف

*الأن انطلقت الحملة متوجهة لأستاد المريخ
العدد يُقدر بثلاثين شخص
بالتوفيق 

اسأل الله ان يهبهم الوقار والعافية بقدر
ما اوفوا لسودان المريخ
موفقين 
...

*

----------


## كورينا

*هكذا هم الصفوة
نسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم
والنظافة من الإيمان
*

----------


## الجراح

*ماشاء الله ......... 
حقاً إنه هو المريخ، تفرد وبهاء ، ألقاً وجمال ..
ليتنا كنا هناك ...

حفظكم الله ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم ....
                        	*

----------


## أبو اية

*لو فينا حيل بنمشي عليهم أن شاء الله
ربنا يعينهم والنظافه من الأيمان وبالتأكيد المريخ عالم نظيف وجميل
                        	*

----------


## ابو حمانى

*ربنا يوفقكم 
يا ريت كنا بالسودان
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*موفقين يا شباب وربنا يديكم العافية
*

----------


## غندور

*والله يستاهل وياريت لو كنتوا حددتوا المواعيد من بدرى وتكون عصرآ بدرى حتى نجهز فصيلة البيت للمشاركة,,,
بالتوفيق للحلوين
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ربنا يوفق  الجميع  وينصر  المريخ
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*بالتوفيق بإذن الله
والتحية لرابطة مريخاب المايقوما
ورابطة سيدة فرح بجامعة الأحفاد
وكل من يساهم في هذه النفرة
والتحية لكل الأونلايناب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله
*

----------


## وش الرجال

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ربنا اوفق نحاول نزوق من العمل بدري ونحصل الجماعة 

***
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*المريخ يستاااااااااااااااااااهل
المد المد المد

*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*ما بتقصرو يا ناس السودان

ونعم الصفوة انتم

اللهم انصر المريخ  اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*ان شاء الله بعد تنتهي المرحلة القدامنا دي بالتوفيق من رب العالمين أولاً ومجهود الصفوة ثانياً 

انا بدشن لي فكرة نظافة الاستاد من الخارج .. (المساحات الواقعة تحت المدرجات والتي تمتد لسور 

المريخ العظيم .)

الهدف من الحملة ازالة الحجارة والقواريير التي تدفع للمشجعين من تحت المدرجات 

لتستعمل في الشغب وافساد الصورة الجميلة .

المشجع يتم تفتيشه من قبل امن الملاعب اذن يدخل الاستاد خالي من الحجارة تماماً 

وكنا نستعجب من اين ياتي المتفلتين بهذا الكم من الحجارة واتضح انها من خارج الاستاد .!!!

* يمكن الاتفاق مع عربة من عربات البلدية لتحمل مانجمعه من حجارة وقوارير .

* بهذا نكون قد اقفلنا باب كان بجب الريح ..

الموضوع للتشاور
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ان شاء الله بعد تنتهي المرحلة القدامنا دي بالتوفيق من رب العالمين أولاً ومجهود الصفوة ثانياً 

انا بدشن لي فكرة نظافة الاستاد من الخارج .. (المساحات الواقعة تحت المدرجات والتي تمتد لسور 

المريخ العظيم .)

الهدف من الحملة ازالة الحجارة والقواريير التي تدفع للمشجعين من تحت المدرجات 

لتستعمل في الشغب وافساد الصورة الجميلة .

المشجع يتم تفتيشه من قبل امن الملاعب اذن يدخل الاستاد خالي من الحجارة تماماً 

وكنا نستعجب من اين ياتي المتفلتين بهذا الكم من الحجارة واتضح انها من خارج الاستاد .!!!

* يمكن الاتفاق مع عربة من عربات البلدية لتحمل مانجمعه من حجارة وقوارير .

* بهذا نكون قد اقفلنا باب كان بجب الريح ..

الموضوع للتشاور







الموضوع يا مجدي ما داير ليه شورة
الموضوع داير ليه تصور وتنفيذ طواااااااااااااااالي
والموضوع بين ايديك يا حبيب
 
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*الفكرة جميلة ياشباب لكين عايزه ترتيب يعني لو نحاول نشتري كمية من حاويات النظافة وتتوزع في المدرجات وطابق شاخور والجانبيه والمقصورة عشان نتخلص من الفوضي دي ولا رأيكم شنو
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الموضوع يا مجدي ما داير ليه شورة
الموضوع داير ليه تصور وتنفيذ طواااااااااااااااالي
والموضوع بين ايديك يا حبيب
 



تسلم الاخ ايهاب ..

جاري عمل التصور
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*عهدنا معاهو كنداب حربة مابتشلخ ...صرة عين جبل ملوية مابتتفلخ .....كان ايدينا من القبضة فيك تتملخ....... السماء ينتكى وجلد النمل يتسلخ...رحم الله عكير الدامر ونحن فى الطريق من المكتب للاستاد
                        	*

----------


## محمدين

*كيف الكلام ده ؟ ... إنطلقت متين وكيف ؟ ... وليه ما أديتونا خبر .
 ما مشكلة حنحصلهم إن شاء الله .
لكن إنتوا مش قالوا الليلة لاعبين مع الخرطوم ؟ ولا الفهم شنو ؟.
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*اللهم أنصر مريخنا 0000 وإلى الأمام ياصفوة
*

----------


## ودحسن

*بالتوفيق ان شاءالله
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*موفقين ان شاءالله وتسلمو
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*انطلقت اليوم وبحمدالله المرحله الاولى من المشروع غدا بعون الله فى الساعه الثانية عشر ظهرا نتجمع فى الاستاد ونبدأ بحملة المريخ عالم نظيف ومرتب
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

انطلقت اليوم وبحمدالله المرحله الاولى من المشروع غدا بعون الله فى الساعه الثانية عشر ظهرا نتجمع فى الاستاد ونبدأ بحملة المريخ عالم نظيف ومرتب



بارك الله فيكم 
وانتم تؤدون الامانه وتبلغون الرساله
وفقكم الله وأعانكم
,,,

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*غدا بأذن الله  نتلاقى فى الاستاد الساعه 12 وكل شى هناك جاهز بس محتاجين للاونلايناب وبشده
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*شباب دايرين توقيع للحضور
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*احييييييييييي انا..تلفونات مافي يا مرهف..؟؟!!

هسه الزول لو مادخل المنتدى..؟؟!!

غايتو جنس غايتو..!!

ان شاء الله بس بكرة تكون الحملة شغالة..؟؟؟
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*انا حضور يعني حضور باذن الله..

انا مستني اللحظة يجيني طلب ويقول لي اخدم المريخ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الساعة اتناشر توك..انا حضووووووووور في الاستاد..!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

انا حضور يعني حضور باذن الله..

انا مستني اللحظة يجيني طلب ويقول لي اخدم المريخ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

الساعة اتناشر توك..انا حضووووووووور في الاستاد..!!!!!!!



 
أحييك يا أواب
*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

احييييييييييي انا..تلفونات مافي يا مرهف..؟؟!!

هسه الزول لو مادخل المنتدى..؟؟!!

غايتو جنس غايتو..!!

ان شاء الله بس بكرة تكون الحملة شغالة..؟؟؟



بكرة ماشية بالراحة كدة ليه :Bebe20:؟
معليش يا قلب الجايات اكتر من الرايحات 
بكرة تعال ومعاك مجموعه ما تجي براك
...

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فووووووووووق...
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*إنطلقت اليوم نفرة تنظيف إستاد المريخ برعاية مريخاب أون لاين وحفيدات سيدة فرح بجامعتي الأحفاد وأم درمان الإسلامية .. وتم تأجيلها ليوم الغد إبتداءً من الساعة 12 ظهراً نسبة لوجود مراقبي الإتحاد العام بالإستاد بسبب المباراة التي ستقام اليوم بالملعب ... 
وسيقوم المنبر بتوفير كل معدات وأدوات النظافة اللازمة ..
وقد تكفلنا بتنظيف صالة المدخل الرئيسية والمكاتب وغرفتي اللاعبين وخزنتي الكؤوس وغرفة الحكام والإذاعة الداخلية والمقصورة الرئيسية وذلك بالتنسيق مع حفيدات السيدة فرح بعد توزيع المهام وستقوم إدارة النادي بالتنظيف والصيانة الدورية للمدرجات وطابق شاخور والنفق المؤدي لغرف اللاعبين ...

ونحن الآن في أمس الحوجة للمريخاب للمشاركة في النفرة نسبة لضيق الوقت بحيث يجب الإنتهاء من العمل قبل مباراة السبت ...

علي من يرغب بالمشاركة في النفرة تسجيل إسمه ورقم الهاتف أو الإتصال بالأرقام التالية :
 0912523021  عبد العزيز24
0912955202 بحاري

الحضور غداً الخميس الساعة الثانية عشر ظهراً بالإستاد المدخل الرئيسي للمقصورة ...
*

----------


## اواب محمد

*تسلم العزيز عبدالعزيز..وتسلم مرهف..وان شاء حضور ونجيب البيقدر يجي..!!


يا عبد العزيز..سجل..اواب محمد حضوووووووور..!!

ان شاء الله الساعة اتناشر الا..انا بدق عليك..!!
*

----------


## قنوان

*يا شباب نحن في انتظاركم اليوم الساعه 12 والجو مبالغه نظافه بي مزااااااااااااااااااج
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*ان شاء الله حضور من بدري
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*شباب الموضوع دعك وعك وما دايرين حنكشه شدو الهمم والياقه
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

شباب الموضوع دعك وعك وما دايرين حنكشه شدو الهمم والياقه



 :1 (46)::1 (46)::1 (46):
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

ان شاء الله حضور من بدري



 كان ليك زعافه ولا فلاش مطرف في ختراتك
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*في الطريق اليكم ان شاء الله
*

----------

